# Synchron World Winds



## Ben (Oct 4, 2022)

Get ready for this release: Synchron World Winds!
3 Bansuris, 2 Dizis, 2 Duduks, Gajdica, Hulusi, Koncovka, Shakuhachi, 6 different Tin Whistles, Zurna

From the soft and gentle tones of the Chinese hulusi to the penetrating, loud sounds of the Turkish zurna, from the low and alluring breathiness of the bass duduk to the high pitched tin whistles – this intriguing Collection offers a wide range of evocative sounds from exquisite wind instruments, played by acclaimed flutist and folk instrument artist, Veronika Vitazkova.

Intro pricing Standard: € 395 / Full: € 590
All instruments are available as bundle or a la carte, get it here :





WORLD WINDS - Vienna Symphonic Library


Synchron World Winds offers a wide variety of articulations and phrases, and features like Timbre Adjust, integrated time-stretching, and the Synchron Player’s release sample technology increase its flexibility and expressive possibilities immensely, allowing you to easily manipulate samples in...




www.vsl.co.at









By the way: All Synchron Player based woodwind librarie are on sale - up to 41%! Check it out here.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 4, 2022)

This is a dream-come-true kind of library. Congratulations @Ben @Paul Kopf @Dietz 

I’m off to listen to the demos again.


----------



## daviddln (Oct 4, 2022)

Wow! The demos sound so good. Congratulations!


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 4, 2022)

Sounds awesome!!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 4, 2022)

I would like to marry this library.


----------



## JTB (Oct 4, 2022)

Was that Elite strings used in the Bansuri and Hulusi demo?. Sounded very nice. Any chance we could get some details regarding the processing they went through?. Sounds like the whole mix is going through a big hall reverb or something.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 4, 2022)

Cool that they did a "Mid-mic" position. Will probably be the most useful for these instruments.


----------



## holywilly (Oct 4, 2022)

Hell yeah! I’m in!


----------



## ptram (Oct 4, 2022)

While these are not the kind of sounds I use the most, I can understand they have been done as never before, and with a love for nuances still unseen. Very good indeed!

Paolo


----------



## Ben (Oct 4, 2022)

JTB said:


> Was that Elite strings used in the Bansuri and Hulusi demo?. Sounded very nice.


I think so. Maybe @Guy Bacos can answer this 



JTB said:


> Any chance we could get some details regarding the processing they went through?. Sounds like the whole mix is going through a big hall reverb or something.


Like always no heavy processing in post. You change the character of the instruments simply by selecting one of the many available mixer presets. From close and intimate to long, ethereal reverb - all was achieved thanks to the FX plugins in the Synchron Player


----------



## smellypants (Oct 4, 2022)

Looking at the sample content page... The depth and detail VSL goes into is 😲

One of the many things I love about these guys!

Well done mates 👏


----------



## romantic (Oct 4, 2022)

These are absolute great instruments and unbelievable compositions and demos!


----------



## Studio E (Oct 4, 2022)

Wow! Not only do these sound great, but you are masters of marketing, in choosing demos that will tug at our heart-strings, haha. I am just constantly impressed with all you are producing over there. Congrats on an amazing release!


----------



## romantic (Oct 4, 2022)

JTB said:


> Was that Elite strings used in the Bansuri and Hulusi demo?. Sounded very nice. Any chance we could get some details regarding the processing they went through?. Sounds like the whole mix is going through a big hall reverb or something.


I'd say yes


----------



## Germain B (Oct 4, 2022)

This is amazing !!!


----------



## Petrucci (Oct 4, 2022)

Hooray, Hooray! 
Cause it's Synchron World Winds Day! 

I hope that this is just a beginning of Synchron World Instruments line!))


----------



## Tremendouz (Oct 4, 2022)

Any chance for (as) dry (as possible) demos? I have hard time hearing the nuances of the instruments because of the heavy reverb


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 4, 2022)

Tremendouz said:


> Any chance for (as) dry (as possible) demos? I have hard time hearing the nuances of the instruments because of the heavy reverb


This works better for you?


----------



## Tremendouz (Oct 4, 2022)

Guy Bacos said:


> This works better for you?


A bit, thanks! I guess I'm curious to see how the close mics sound, wondering if there will be a walkthrough video soon.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Oct 4, 2022)

Awesome! I'm so glad the Synchron Series goes in that direction.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 4, 2022)

I also wouldn't mind hearing some examples of the Close vs Mid vs Main mic's in a walk-through. The mic's on the interview video when she plays sound lovely.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 4, 2022)

Tremendouz said:


> A bit, thanks! I guess I'm curious to see how the close mics sound, wondering if there will be a walkthrough video soon.


Close mics sur to stereo:


----------



## Ben (Oct 4, 2022)

I've also created an "Intimate" Signature Mixer preset that will give you a close sound, mixed with close and mid mics + just a little bit of room mics for reverb.
If you create your own close mix, I suggest to mainly use the mid mics and add a little bit of the close mic. The mid one is a stereo pair and captures the entire richness of the instrument.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 4, 2022)

"Intimate" Signature Mixer preset:


----------



## holywilly (Oct 4, 2022)

@Ben 
When will the manual be online?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 4, 2022)

Damn you!

As a world music fanatic, I wish I could afford this as it looks and sounds amazing. 

Congratulations VSL!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 4, 2022)

Wow, wow, wow. In love!


----------



## FireGS (Oct 4, 2022)

I love that the articulation set leans towards the traditional styles of these instruments and not just the standard orchestral fare!


----------



## Ben (Oct 4, 2022)

holywilly said:


> @Ben
> When will the manual be online?


I will upload it soon, I already received the data.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 4, 2022)

Exciting Release from VSL  I wasn't expecting this, but rather the Synchron Solo Strings.

Anyways, I play various world woodwind instruments, and have a nice collection of various instruments. i.e. for the Bansuri. I have one in G, and one in G#. They sound wonderful.

I was also wondering about this detail.

Quote from VSL product page :

"_If you want your composition to be played by a bansuri player, please bear in mind that not everything you write and play on the keyboard may be possible to perform for a musician, due to the non-chromatic nature of each instrument. "_

It is a luxury to be able to play chromatically on many of these woodwind instruments in the sampled world, but that's not true for the real instrument. Same applies to many other World Woodwind instruments, so you need to be take that into consideration if you want your piece to be played by a real player. Now I'm trying to decide which ones to buy. Although I prefer to play, and record these types of woodwind instruments myself.

Maybe Synchron Solo Strings is next. 

My two lovely Bansuri Flutes in (G) and (G#).





Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 4, 2022)

Ben said:


> I've also created an "Intimate" Signature Mixer preset that will give you a close sound, mixed with close and mid mics + just a little bit of room mics for reverb.


Hi @Ben, is this preset available in the Standard version ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Ben (Oct 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Ben, is this preset available in the Standard version ?
> 
> Thanks.


All 4 Signature Presets are available as Standard and Full library variants.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 4, 2022)

Happy to report I purchased the Duduks and the Shakuhachi. Thanks again, VSL! Such a joy to have these instruments in Synchron Player.


----------



## lucky909091 (Oct 4, 2022)

Please let me know: 
What is the difference between "Standard" and "Full".

The difference is not transparent in your promotional advertising.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 4, 2022)

lucky909091 said:


> Please let me know:
> What is the difference between "Standard" and "Full".
> 
> The difference is not transparent in your promotional advertising.


It’s right there on the webpage:


----------



## lucky909091 (Oct 4, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> It’s right there on the webpage:


Impressive! Thank you very much for your explanation!
Very helpful, doctoremmet!


----------



## blaggins (Oct 4, 2022)

Hmm, I might have figured out how to use the last of my VSL vouchers from last Christmas...


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 4, 2022)

lucky909091 said:


> Impressive! Thank you very much for your explanation!
> Very helpful, doctoremmet!


My pleasure!


----------



## ptram (Oct 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> bear in mind that not everything you write and play on the keyboard may be possible to perform for a musician, due to the non-chromatic nature of each instrument


Here we go. Have the developers ignored microtunes and alternative scales? Now, they know what it means not to have them when you need them!

Maybe this time we'll finally get it, in the Synchron Player (and in Dorico)…

Paolo


----------



## Robert_G (Oct 4, 2022)

Ben said:


> All 4 Signature Presets are available as Standard and Full library variants.


This is only partially true....although I don't know for sure about the 4 mentioned above.

It's true that all the standard libraries come with all the presets, but if you use any of the stereo downmix or surround presets in 'standard' it just uses less mics or a different mic set up. So even though the presets are there, you are getting a different mic setup in standard than you would as opposed to having the full library. In most cases that I've noticed, it simply gives you a 'surround' preset with no 'surround' mics.....so you aren't getting the intended preset unless you have full.
I can confirm this with Synchron pianos, SS Pro, and others.


----------



## Ben (Oct 4, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> This is only partially true....although I don't know for sure about the 4 mentioned above.
> 
> It's true that all the standard libraries come with all the presets, but if you use any of the stereo downmix or surround presets in 'standard' it just uses less mics or a different mic set up. So even though the presets are there, you are getting a different mic setup in standard than you would as opposed to having the full library. In most cases that I've noticed, it simply gives you a 'surround' preset with no 'surround' mics.....so you aren't getting the intended preset unless you have full.
> I can confirm this with Synchron pianos, SS Pro, and others.


Of course you get another mix, but we try to keep the intended character of the mix even for the standard variants. They will sound more or less differently, but if you care about this difference you should definitely get the Full Library. 
I've created these Signature Presets, and for the Standard variant I did my best to come as close to the Full Library sound as possible. 
Btw, I hope you like these presets, especially the last one


----------



## Robert_G (Oct 4, 2022)

Ben said:


> Btw, I hope you like these presets, especially the last one


Haven't made the purchase yet. Still choosing between full and standard. These types of instruments aren't common in symphony orchestras or other large rooms, so I'm really leaning towards 'standard', but still not sure.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 4, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> Haven't made the purchase yet. Still choosing between full and standard. These types of instruments aren't common in symphony orchestras or other large rooms, so I'm really leaning towards 'standard', but still not sure.


I'm going to pick a few of these world wind instruments, but not sure yet which ones, although I know that the 'Standard' version would be good enough for me.


----------



## Ben (Oct 4, 2022)

You can always upgrade from Standard to Full Library. In this case you can also upgrade only specific instruments.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 4, 2022)

Ben said:


> You can always upgrade from Standard to Full Library. In this case you can also upgrade only specific instruments.


That's right. I love how VSL offers this type of flexibility.  

@Ben , So which of these world woodwind instruments are your favorites ?


----------



## Ben (Oct 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> @Ben , So which of these world woodwind instruments are your favorites ?


I really like them all, but if I had to choose three it would be:
- the fun to play *Tin Whistles*, with all the different whistles in different keys;
- the soft and mellow emotion of the *Duduk*;
- and the chaotic and energetic sounds of the *Gajdica*.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Oct 4, 2022)

Does the EDU discount stack on top of the intro price?


----------



## dyross (Oct 4, 2022)

That Shakuhachi looks enticing and a nice intro price. Curious how these compare to the Ventus ones from ISW.


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 4, 2022)

For the kinds of stuff I produce, I don't have a lot of use for these to be honest, but I suspect once trial versions are available I'll find myself unable to resist!


----------



## Daren Audio (Oct 4, 2022)

Sounds great!


----------



## holywilly (Oct 4, 2022)

Congratulations to VSL, the most authentic World Woodwinds on the market, I can’t stop smiling when noodling around these instruments, now it’s time to put them in a good use.


----------



## quietmind (Oct 4, 2022)

Hi Ben. This is great! I love world instruments and have a house full of them myself. For future additions, here's a suggestion: I keep wishing someone would sample Indonesian sulings. Especially the Sundanese suling is so incredibly sweet and expressive.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 4, 2022)

Ben said:


> I really like them all, but if I had to choose three it would be:
> - the fun to play *Tin Whistles*, with all the different whistles in different keys;
> - the soft and mellow emotion of the *Duduk*;
> - and the chaotic and energetic sounds of the *Gajdica*.


Interestring. The Gajdica is something new to me. Didn't know about it. I will have to do some more research about it. 

I also love the South American Quena, and have a few of them, that I play. It is not an instrument you have in this collection. Oh .. Pan Flutes are nice as well. (Remember the famous Zamfir)  

I need to check the collection carefully, and see what I end up getting. 

Thanks.


----------



## FireGS (Oct 4, 2022)

Soooo, I've been waiting for a really good Duduk. And this gives both Duduk and Bass Duduk. And it's in my favorite hall. With all the mics I will probably ever need.

Tin Whistles are a nice bonus. I've actually replaced some of my live whistles with World Winds... sad/happy to say(?).. Bonus points for the different keys. Not many out there -- mostly just D and low D.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Oct 4, 2022)

Went for the Duduks, the Gajdica and the Zurna, in Full version. Quite epic. I needed some world instruments to match the wealth of tones from the Synchron percussion instruments.


----------



## Robert_G (Oct 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> although I know that the 'Standard' version would be good enough for me.


Thinking the same


----------



## John Longley (Oct 4, 2022)

*cries into wallet*


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 4, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Congratulations to VSL, the most authentic World Woodwinds on the market, I can’t stop smiling when noodling around these instruments, now it’s time to put them in a good use.


Hi @holywilly ,

So, did you get the entire collection ? or selected some of them ?


----------



## holywilly (Oct 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @holywilly ,
> 
> So, did you get the entire collection ? or selected some of them ?


I got the entire collection. It's a very nice collection of world winds, you don't want to miss any of the instruments. For the winds instruments, I'm preferred to stay in Standard version instead of Full, I like dry-ish sound for winds.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 4, 2022)

holywilly said:


> I got the entire collection. It's a very nice collection of world winds, you don't want to miss any of the instruments. For the winds instruments, I'm preferred to stay in Standard version instead of Full, I like dry-ish sound for winds.


OK. Thanks for the feedback. I was thinking that getting the full collection (Standard) is quite a good deal, especially compared to the cost of buying some of them. But I'm still undecided. I'm trying to save some $ if I can. GAS is a big problem


----------



## holywilly (Oct 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> OK. Thanks for the feedback. I was thinking that getting the full collection (Standard) is quite a good deal, especially compared to the cost of buying some of them. But I'm still undecided. I'm trying to save some $ if I can. GAS is a big problem


Try for 14 days.  

I bought the full version at first, now I'm returning it and will buy back the standard version.


----------



## Petrucci (Oct 5, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> OK. Thanks for the feedback. I was thinking that getting the full collection (Standard) is quite a good deal, especially compared to the cost of buying some of them. But I'm still undecided. I'm trying to save some $ if I can. GAS is a big problem


But remember: you can never have enough world winds libraries!


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 5, 2022)

The walkthrough:


----------



## Batuer (Oct 5, 2022)

Hi, @Ben

Congrats! Great library. I wonder why there are no trills for Dizi as they are so commonly used articulations for Dizi, and also in almost every woodwind instrument. Even Hulusi has trills in this library.

I feel like part of the soul is missing when there are no trills for Dizi.


----------



## RicardoSilva (Oct 5, 2022)

Hi Paul ,is there a plan for a future released of a patch with more articulations per instruments or this is the final product? Kind regards.


----------



## widescreen (Oct 5, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Does the EDU discount stack on top of the intro price?


Nope. EDU discount would be less than intro discount.


----------



## widescreen (Oct 5, 2022)

blaggins said:


> Hmm, I might have figured out how to use the last of my VSL vouchers from last Christmas...


And I found a reason why I bought another bunch from a forum user as my original ones from last year did not suffice to more than MIR 3D release.
Paying only 300€ for the whole bundle is a bargain. Can't wait for this year's voucher sale to gift-wrap myself much more than last year...

But how to fill the missing 5€ to get the 400€ full...? Eyeing on another SY-ized Historic Wind, perhaps Cornett/Zink (already have Serpent and Recorders).


----------



## Ben (Oct 5, 2022)

widescreen said:


> And I found a reason why I bought another bunch from a forum


Please be careful with that and always contact our support team before buying vouchers from someone. We had some cases with fraudulent sales of invalid vouchers in the last few months (also here in the forum). 
Our support team is happy to double check if the seller really has vouchers / if they are still unused and valid.


----------



## widescreen (Oct 5, 2022)

Ben said:


> Please be careful with that and always contact our support team before buying vouchers from someone. We had some cases with fraudulent sales of invalid vouchers in the last few months (also here in the forum).
> Our support team is happy to double check if the seller really has vouchers / if they are still unused and valid.


Already done so, I was lucky. My vouchers were ok. But was the last time I bought "used" vouchers. PayPal does not protect vouchers I learned. Too risky.


----------



## Ben (Oct 5, 2022)

Batuer said:


> Hi, @Ben
> 
> Congrats! Great library. I wonder why there are no trills for Dizi as they are so commonly used articulations for Dizi, and also in almost every woodwind instrument. Even Hulusi has trills in this library.
> 
> I feel like part of the soul is missing when there are no trills for Dizi.


Sorry, I don't know...


----------



## smellypants (Oct 5, 2022)

RicardoSilva said:


> Hi Paul ,is there a plan for a future released of a patch with more articulations per instruments or this is the final product? Kind regards.


What do you feel is missing?


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 5, 2022)

Hi,

After reviewing these new Synchron World Woodwind instruments, and being a Woodwind player, that has a good assortment of World Woodwind Instruments, I decided that I would rather play, and record the real instruments, instead of using Sample Libraries.

I have invested a good amount of years dedicating myself to playing these wonderful instruments, I don't have all of the instruments in this library, but I do have enough variety for my needs. having said that, I might pick up the Duduks.  Since I don't have any real ones. I really love the way they sound, and might buy a real one in the future. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 5, 2022)

Looking forward to enjoy the Duduks ! Thanks VSL


----------



## Petrucci (Oct 5, 2022)

Have played Tin Whistles so far a little bit - love how there are so many legatos with different ornaments, glisses etc - very easy to get authentic "world" vibe, so cool!


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 5, 2022)

These sound wonderful from the demos, and there's a wide range of voicings as well. I probably won't be able to afford it by the introductory discount deadline due to flood repairs, but I am also trying to move away from samples as much as I can, so I may just wait 6-12 months as I'm busy anyway. 

Nevertheless, it does seem likely to me that these are already the best sources for many of these instruments, and there were a couple I hadn't heard of, that I find particularly charming so maybe I'll buy some one-offs for stuff I don't have in my "real instrument" collection.

The one that surprised me the most was the Hulusi, as I have tried playing the real thing (not much success on a couple of quick tries, in terms of liking the results), and also own other sources. I find this one gorgeous and haunting. I suppose they vary a lot, and the player probably matters a great deal. VSL can be counted on, to hire knowledgeable and proficient players.


----------



## MA-Simon (Oct 6, 2022)

Ben said:


> bundle or a la carte


I can't find the single products? Are they already online? I am using the german site. They don't appear in the product list: https://www.vsl.co.at/de/Products/Product_List nor on the world winds page. Maybe I am just blind. There is so much stuff here, it does get a bit confusing.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 6, 2022)

MA-Simon said:


> I can't find the single products? Are they already online? I am using the german site. They don't appear in the product list: https://www.vsl.co.at/de/Products/Product_List nor on the world winds page. Maybe I am just blind. There is so much stuff here, it does get a bit confusing.


Click them from this list?






Woodwind Aktion - Vienna Symphonic Library







www.vsl.co.at


----------



## MA-Simon (Oct 6, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Click them from this list?


Thank you! Was only searching the product lists, did not think of checking the news section...


----------



## Ben (Oct 6, 2022)

MA-Simon said:


> Thank you! Was only searching the product lists, did not think of checking the news section...


The links are also available on top of the bundle page.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 6, 2022)

Do we have an official abbreviation yet? SWW is already taken !!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 6, 2022)

jamwerks said:


> Do we have an official abbreviation yet? SWW is already taken !!


SWoW?


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 6, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> SWoW?


----------



## bosone (Oct 6, 2022)

Having myself most of the instruments present in this library and being able to play them at least in a basic way, i must say that the demos / instruments are indeed impressive!


----------



## widescreen (Oct 6, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> SWoW?


No, that leads to some false compound, think of these poor former addicts. Every time they see this acronym they get a relapse.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 6, 2022)

widescreen said:


> No, that leads to some false compound, think of these poor former addicts. Every time they see this acronym they get a relapse.


Right. What about SWowi or Swowzers or Sw0wz0rs!111?

I'll put my tenth coffee down now.


----------



## holywilly (Oct 7, 2022)

@Ben 
Is the Synchron World Winds is as it is, or there will be updates for more articulations? What are missing are tills for Dizi and portamento for Duduk (not the bass one), those two are essential techniques. Also, having espressivo like in Synchron Woodwinds/Brass/Strings would be very nice.


----------



## Ben (Oct 7, 2022)

holywilly said:


> @Ben
> Is the Synchron World Winds is as it is, or there will be updates for more articulations? What are missing are tills for Dizi and portamento for Duduk (not the bass one), those two are essential techniques. Also, having espressivo like in Synchron Woodwinds/Brass/Strings would be very nice.


I've forwarded the question regarding the Dizi trills to my colleagues.
I'm not familiar with the real instruments at all, so I can't comment on articulations, but I'll forward the requests and let you know if I hear back.


----------



## holywilly (Oct 7, 2022)

Ben said:


> I've forwarded the question regarding the Dizi trills to my colleagues.
> I'm not familiar with the real instruments at all, so I can't comment on articulations, but I'll forward the requests and let you know if I hear back.


Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## Ben (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 8, 2022)

Wow, that's the best tin whistle I've ever heard! It's hard to find good ones, as real instruments, to be frank. It's clear that you didn't just find a good player, but also good source instruments to use.

In spite of my current poverty, I will probably buy this library during its initial release vs. waiting until I am on better financial feet. I found some things to sell on eBay yesterday and they moved quickly.

Although I do plan to replace some tracks with real instruments, such as my Duduk, I still find it helpful even towards developing my own technique, to have something of the caliber of VSL libraries. I tend to learn a lot from the libraries, even if they sometimes serve just as initial mock-up sources.


----------



## ansthenia (Oct 9, 2022)

I bought Shakuhachi flute, sounds great! But after installing it for some reason none of my other VSL instruments are appearing in Synchron Player. Doesn't matter how much I mess around with volume scan paths. This caused by Shakuhachi being iLok while all my others are still using eLicenser? If so, anyway for me to go back to Synchron Player showing all my old stuff just for now? I don't actually need the Shakuhachi anyway right now, would rather not have to go through the whole conversion process at the moment.


----------



## Ben (Oct 9, 2022)

ansthenia said:


> This caused by Shakuhachi being iLok while all my others are still using eLicenser?


Yes, you have to re-download the other libraries from the Vienna Assistant.


----------



## ansthenia (Oct 9, 2022)

Ben said:


> Yes, you have to re-download the other libraries from the Vienna Assistant.


Thank Ben, but I've just re-downloaded Synchron Player from the 'MyVSL" section of the site and re-installed it, and now it's gone back to showing all my eLicenser libraries. This will suffice for now :D


----------



## Petrucci (Oct 9, 2022)

ansthenia said:


> Thank Ben, but I've just re-downloaded Synchron Player from the 'MyVSL" section of the site and re-installed it, and now it's gone back to showing all my eLicenser libraries. This will suffice for now :D


You can have only one Synchron Player on your system at the same time - either Ilok one or Elicenser one. Since Shakuhachi is only protected by Ilok you'll have to redownload all your other VSL libs through Vienna Assistant, so they are Ilok protected too.


----------



## Rudianos (Oct 9, 2022)

Does anyone have a favorite one here? I am pretty well stocked on world winds - but know VSL is a shining developer.


----------



## holywilly (Oct 9, 2022)

Dizi, Hulusi and Shakuhachi are my favorite instruments, simply because I use those quite frequently. I find the tones VSL recorded are filmic, great for film scoring. 

Other instruments also sound great, I just need to study more to use them. 

One think I wish is to have progressive vibrato for Duduk, cross fading between vibrato options doesn’t sound convincing to me. Or maybe I need to study more about the performance of this instrument. 

Overall it’s a great library, the tones and performances are different from what I have for ethnic winds, it’s a deep library that requires more time to discover and learn.


----------



## Digivolt (Oct 10, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Does anyone have a favorite one here? I am pretty well stocked on world winds - but know VSL is a shining developer.


@Simeon did a great run through of them on his stream



They all sound fantastic so it's hard to pick one without listening yourself


----------



## Ben (Oct 11, 2022)

Batuer said:


> Hi, @Ben
> 
> Congrats! Great library. I wonder why there are no trills for Dizi as they are so commonly used articulations for Dizi, and also in almost every woodwind instrument. Even Hulusi has trills in this library.
> 
> I feel like part of the soul is missing when there are no trills for Dizi.


Hi! We just published an update for the Dizis adding trills.
Looks like something in the packaging process went wrong, sorry.

In case you already got the Dizis and have them installed: Just open the Vienna Assistant and download the update.


----------



## Batuer (Oct 11, 2022)

Ben said:


> Hi! We just published an update for the Dizis adding trills.
> Looks like something in the packaging process went wrong, sorry.
> 
> In case you already got the Dizis and have them installed: Just open the Vienna Assistant and download the update.


Thanks, you guys are awesome!


----------



## Lee Blaske (Oct 11, 2022)

For people who have this library, I'm curious to know if you're not recording and mixing in surround, is there much of an advantage to the full, vs. standard library?


----------



## Denkii (Oct 11, 2022)

Ben said:


> Hi! We just published an update for the Dizis adding trills.
> Looks like something in the packaging process went wrong, sorry.
> 
> In case you already got the Dizis and have them installed: Just open the Vienna Assistant and download the update.


That was quick.
I don't even have VSL libraries (yet) but I can respect this.


----------



## Petrucci (Oct 11, 2022)

Lee Blaske said:


> For people who have this library, I'm curious to know if you're not recording and mixing in surround, is there much of an advantage to the full, vs. standard library?



Yes, Surround To Stereo Mixpresets which are only in Full Synchron libs contain more room information and give more "real" sound in my opinion. I don't like to splash lots of reverb, so for me those ones are a must.


----------



## Ben (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 14, 2022)

I've paid down a payment source today so that I can buy this library as soon as that payment clears.

In spite of owning and playing MOST of these instruments by now (though I haven't yet mastered circular breathing for stuff like Duduk), there are enough unique ones to justify the whole collection for me, and after doing some tracking with the Latin percussion in Synchron Percussion last night, I now consider those the top choices for congas etc.

There's always room for improvement, and the recently posted Orchestration Recipes are a great place to head for continuing to tweak one's templates and workflows, but the bottom line is that I find Synchron Player to be the best production environment for sampled sounds available these days.

It took a bit of learning to really get good at it, but I now get much better results than with the older Vienna Instruments Pro player, or K-based stuff either, so I'll be thrilled if my entire mock-up workflow eventually becomes Synchron-based.

One of the keys is the mic choices, and the approach to articulation switching plus the game-changing VelXF MOD (and VelXF Rolls) presets. It was very smart of VSL to provide this capability and to map it differently per instrument group. It took me almost no time at all to switch to this approach, using velocity for shorts and CC for longs and rolls. I had long wanted more realistic swells, and here we are!


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 14, 2022)

To those who keep asking about the full library for regular stereo, do it! I've been auditing all of my recorded tracks from when Synchron Player first came along, and redoing anything that didn't take advantage of the surround mics! Even at low settings (e.g. -18 dB and even much lower), they add so much dimension and realism to the sound! Interestingly, they also make the reverb more realistic, so I am now less inclined to turn that off and do it in post-processing at mix-down.

I now exclusively use the surround-to-stereo mixes as templates. Am I the only one that never uses the stock mixes as-is though? I guess it's the same as the piano libraries, where I may spend hours with careful listening in many contexts before arriving at my own starting-point mic balances, sometimes by-genre and other times for context (e.g. large instrumentation vs. intimate ensemble).


----------



## Frederick (Oct 15, 2022)

I've been trying to figure out if I would want to buy just some of the instruments or the whole bundle since the day it came out. Today I ended up buying the bundle (full version). I already had plenty of world winds, but I wanted the shakuhachi, the hulusi, the duduks, the bansuris and the tin whistles in VSL quality and with matching room mics. The importance of solo world wind parts in the soundtracks I want to do mock-ups of in the coming years cannot be overstated.


----------



## Denkii (Oct 15, 2022)

@Ben if you buy single instruments from this collection, are there upgrade paths to the standard and/or full version?
Do the single instrument prices get deducted from the collection prices 1:1 or how does it work?


----------



## Frederick (Oct 15, 2022)

Denkii said:


> @Ben if you buy single instruments from this collection, are there upgrade paths to upgrading to the standard and/or full version?
> Do the single instrument prices get deducted from the collection prices 1:1 or how does it work?


There are upgrade paths, but only the relative price in the bundle will be subtracted, not what you've paid for the single instruments.


----------



## Ben (Oct 15, 2022)

Denkii said:


> @Ben if you buy single instruments from this collection, are there upgrade paths to upgrading to the standard and/or full version?
> Do the single instrument prices get deducted from the collection prices 1:1 or how does it work?


Yes, there are upgrade prices. From Standard to Full it should be the same as buying Full I think, but buying the complete bundle instead of an instrument is probably slightly cheaper.
You can check it out yourself by adding the single instruments + the entire bundle in the basket and check out the listed price (make sure you are logged in on the website for this to work).


----------



## Denkii (Oct 15, 2022)

Frederick said:


> There are upgrade paths, but only the relative price in the bundle will be subtracted, not what you've paid for the single instruments.


Interesting.
I assume there is no table that shows you what that would mean explicitly?

Edit: just saw Ben's post. I'll try that. Thanks!


----------



## Frederick (Oct 15, 2022)

Denkii said:


> Interesting.
> I assume there is no table that shows you what that would mean explicitly?
> 
> Edit: just saw Ben's post. I'll try that. Thanks!


Total price on sale for all the single instruments is 890. The bundle is 590. So my guess is you'll only get 590/890 * single instrument price as a discount on the bundle. That's why I just went for the bundle instead of buying single instruments.


----------



## holywilly (Oct 15, 2022)

I ended up returned the bundle and bought single instruments that I actually need and use. 

It was a very tough decision, all instruments are top notch quality.


----------



## smellypants (Oct 15, 2022)

holywilly said:


> I ended up returned the bundle and bought single instruments that I actually need and use.
> 
> It was a very tough decision, all instruments are top notch quality.


I'm very disappointed in you holywilly 👅

j\k whatever works for you mate ☺️


----------



## holywilly (Oct 15, 2022)

To me, Shakuhachi is the highlight of this library, the performance is truly filmic!


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 15, 2022)

Thats the one I got - it's great! I don't have much use for the others really, although I'm still somewhat tempted by the Duduks. The Gajdica and Zurna just sound like shit bagpipes to my untrained ears!


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 15, 2022)

Duduk is one of my favorite instruments, period. Zurna works well in a lot of contexts, but on its own, it can be a bit much. I bought one last year but it's in storage at the moment. They are super loud!


----------



## Petrucci (Oct 15, 2022)

All in all, after playing each instrument I love all of them, except maybe Duduk - probably due to the nature of the instrument, it's pretty quiet and progressive vibrato articulations could really help it stand out. Love Bass Duduk though suprisingly, on the other hand)) Actually Gajdica and Zurna are really cool, think they gonna be very useful for medieval battle music due to their piercing bagpipe like sound


----------



## Ben (Oct 16, 2022)

Petrucci said:


> Actually Gajdica and Zurna are really cool, think they gonna be very useful for medieval battle music due to their piercing bagpipe like sound


This^

I had quit a lot of fun with the Gajdica while working on the presets


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 16, 2022)

Hi @Ben ,

I recently purchased the VSL World Woodwind Duduks (standard version), and I'm disappointed about the way they sound. Nothing like a real Duduk I heard when I played this library. I don't know who makes decisions if they are good, or not, but for me, they are not satisfactory. 

Can I return this library for full refund ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 16, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Can I return this library for full refund ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Muziksculp


I'm not Ben, but you can contact [email protected] within 14 days after purchase for a full refund.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 17, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I'm not Ben, but you can contact [email protected] within 14 days after purchase for a full refund.


OK, Thanks. I will do.


----------



## Ben (Oct 17, 2022)

@muziksculp Check out the interview with Veronika Vitazkova, the player of all these instruments.
In the interview she also talkes about the Duduk and its sound:


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 17, 2022)

Ben said:


> @muziksculp Check out the interview with Veronika Vitazkova, the player of all these instruments.
> In the interview she also talkes about the Duduk and its sound:



Is she a pro-Duduk Player ?


----------



## Ben (Oct 17, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Is she a pro-Duduk Player ?


Yes!


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 17, 2022)

Here is Maestro Jivan Gasparyan, he is one of the best Duduk Players... I wish the VSL Duduk can even get a little close to this sound.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 17, 2022)

@Ben 

The short Duduk melody she played in the video sounds so much better than the way the samples sound. I enjoyed listening to that performance. 

I tried using the various mics, and preset mixes, but a lot of the texture of the instrument is lost in these recorded samples. 

Also there are no slide articulations in this library (when gradually uncovering a whole on the DUDUK to create a pitch bend effect. I don't see them listed, It is one of the very important styles of playing this instrument. Not just notes on-off / Legato - Sustains ..etc.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 17, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Here is Maestro Jivan Gasparyan, he is one of the best Duduk Players... I wish the VSL Duduk can even get a little close to this sound.



I very much liked the interview with Veronika, but I agree the example she played is different then from mr Gasparyans concert.

The timbre Veronika used sounded very near a trumpet with harmon mute played softly, gently and with a lot of false air. In your example, the sound was much fuller and warmer.

I'm no expert, but couldn't this just be the difference in tone color both players chose?


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 17, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I very much liked the interview with Veronika, but I agree the example she played is different then from mr Gasparyans concert.
> 
> The timbre Veronika used sounded very near a trumpet with harmon mute played softly, gently and with a lot of false air. In your example, the sound was much fuller and warmer.
> 
> I'm no expert, but couldn't this just be the difference in tone color both players chose?


I actually liked her style of playing in that video, where she plays a short melody, no complaints at all about her style, or playing ability. My issue is more to do with what VSL did when they recorded her samples, and what they did after that. The samples miss the rich timbre of this instrument. It's like everything sounds watered down when I play the samples. Also missing the glides that can be performed to be more dramatic and expressive with this instrument are not in the articulations. 

So, to sum it up, she is a very good player, but the samples don't translate that well.


----------



## Ben (Oct 17, 2022)

Simple solution: Choose a different, more close focused mix; use the pitch bend wheel.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 17, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I actually liked her style of playing in that video, where she plays a short melody, no complaints at all about her style, or playing ability. My issue is more to do with what VSL did when they recorded her samples, and what they did after that. The samples miss the rich timbre of this instrument. It's like everything sounds watered down when I play the samples. Also missing the glides that can be performed to be more dramatic and expressive with this instrument are not in the articulations.
> 
> So, to sum it up, she is a very good player, but the samples don't translate that well.


Ah ok, thank you for your assessment.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 17, 2022)

Ben said:


> Simple solution: Choose a different, more close focused mix; use the pitch bend wheel.


I tried using the pitchbend wheel, but it doesn't sound realistic. I also used another HW controller to trigger my own vibrato via real time hand gestures. That helped improve things. Also tried using some of the close mic presets, which also helps a bit. But my issue is the timbre, the mics used for this recording/sampling have not been able to capture the rich timbre. That's something I can not add to the library.


----------



## ptram (Oct 17, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Here is Maestro Jivan Gasparyan


My impression, as a non-specialist: Gasparyan is playing in a modern(ized) folk style, softer and positive. Vitazkova is playing in a modern cinematic style, melancholic and nostalgic. Not accustomed to the first style, I immediately recognized the second one as the "authentic" sound of the instrument – that is, the one I had heard in my experience as a listener in many movies.

The VSL sound is more similar to the sound of another sampled duduk, that I will not cite in a commercial thread. That other one is also played by a classical musician, whose most relevant activity is in cinema scores.

I'm thinking to the main folk instrument of my area – the fisarmonica, or accordion. Let it be played by a folk musician and by a classical one, and you get two very different instruments.

Paolo


----------



## Petrucci (Oct 17, 2022)

I also found that using close and mid mics helps making Duduk sound the way I like better.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 17, 2022)

I started a new topic about the VSL Duduk, and also to discuss Duduks in general in the Sample Talk section of the forum. Please feel free to contribute to it. 

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/the-vsl-duduks-what-do-you-think-about-them.131099/


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 17, 2022)

I'm finding these instruments to be incredibly musical in how they're sampled. Great job by the producers at VSL! The videos by Guy Bacos show lots of musicality. Up to us to know how to make them work...


----------



## smellypants (Oct 17, 2022)

jamwerks said:


> I'm finding these instruments to be incredibly musical in how they're sampled. Great job by the producers at VSL! The videos by Guy Bacos show lots of musicality. Up to us to know how to make them work...


Agree!


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 17, 2022)

Fascinating interview! I learned a lot. And I agree that the gamesh makes the most difference (along with changing them every 7-8 minutes or so).

To my ears, her demo sounds very much like the Galust Galystan apricot Duduk in A that I bought from Armenia (I also bought two different gamush types from him; one medium and one soft).

The folk playing seems a bit brighter to me, with a bit more of the nasal sound, and not all of that is technique, I don't think. Remember, most folk musicians are poor, and may be playing mulberry instruments, which are thinner.

Of course, Maestro Jivan Gasparyan is playing a professional apricot instrument, but it also looks to be a higher pitched model, which could have a timbral impact, and his gamesh looks different from mine. If the maestro originally learned on a cheap mulberry instrument, he may have that as his signature sound and have adjusted his playing once he upgraded, to retain his preferred timbre.

Watching his technique, it seems quite different from other folk players I have watched. A bit more restraint in the cheeks, circular breathing on short sustained notes rather than on drones. A tighter grip and thinner lips (more folded into his mouth), and less playing towards the side of his mouth.

When my Duduk arrived a couple of years ago, I first thought I might need a different model for the sound I had heard so far from the folk musicians, but then I grew to prefer the wider palette of the professional instruments. As she puffs her cheeks, you can hear it go more towards the folk sound.

Some of the cheek-puffing does correspond to pitch modulation, but most of the impact is timbral. Don't forget that Synchron Player has a MIDI CC for dynamic timbre adjustment!


----------



## smellypants (Oct 17, 2022)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Fascinating interview! I learned a lot. And I agree that the gamesh makes the most difference (along with changing them every 7-8 minutes or so).
> 
> To my ears, her demo sounds very much like the Galust Galystan apricot Duduk in A that I bought from Armenia (I also bought two different gamush types from him; one medium and one soft).
> 
> ...


Nice breakdown


----------



## stargazer (Nov 3, 2022)

Anybody with the the Synchron Package (Standard Library) without the World Winds bundle that can check the upgrade price to the complete Standard Bundle?


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Nov 12, 2022)

Was the Intro sale on this really less than one month?! I'm surprised they don't allow these sales for more than 2 weeks.


----------

